# How to migrate Australia from Bangladesh?



## meer_shajal (Nov 28, 2012)

Dear All

I am new in this forum. My name is Meer Faisal Anwar. I am from Bangladesh. I am doing service in an firm as an IT Engineer. I want to migrate Australia by selecting skill. Now what I need to do and how to start the process. If there any Bangladeshi in this forum please help me.

Thanks
Meer Faisal Anwar


----------



## john1980.melb (Sep 27, 2013)

*John*

My sister married a guy from Bangladesh. He has a brother who wants to migrate to Australia. As he requested me to help his brother, I searched online and found an immigration firm named eduaid. It has a branch in Sydney as well as in Bangladesh. He did his skilled migration through eduaid and now he joined us here in Melbourne. They are very happy with their professional service and I got all the credits for referring them&#8230;ha ha ha 
-John, Melbourne


----------

